# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ریاضیات ضعیف (کسانی که از ریاضی ضعیف به  پایه قوی رسیدن)

## gole yas

سلام دوستان کسی که خیلی ریاضیات ضعیف داره  منظورم از پایه هستش  چه راه های را پیشنهاد میکنید

----------


## Parniya

تا ب حال کتاب ریاضی مثلا اول دبیرستان رو شما ک میگی پایه ت ضعیفه گذاشتی با ی دفتر و خودکار جلو خودت بخونی؟
نمیخونی یا شیوه خوندن رو بلد نیسی؟

مخ ریاضی نیسم ولی پیشرفت خوبی داشتم نسبت ب قبل خودم!

+انجمن نامناسب زدی تاپیکه رو

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

نمیدونم والا من باورت میشه ریاضی هرسه سال دبیرستانو افتادم شهریور؟؟؟ ولی تو کنکور امسال با خیلی سبز جامع تونستم ۴۰ بزنم تلاش کنی میتونی جبران کنی و ریاضیتو با یه کتاب قوی کنی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

ب نظرم یه جزوه یا درسنامه عالی بخون 

بعد تست بزار جلوت رو مخت فشار بیار که بتونی حلش کنی

----------


## setarehshab

میگن خیلی سبز درسنامه هاش امسال بهتر شده

----------


## Mr Sky

توی انجمن یکی از کاربرا"sardar azmun"ریاضی انسانی رو 100 زد.توی خصوصی ازشون پرسیدم پایه ریاضیتون چطور بود؟گفتن حتی یک نمره 20 توی مدرسه نداشتم.بعدشم گفتن تسلط بر ریاضی اینجوریه که اول سطحت در حد 5 بعد 10 بعد 15 بعد 20 بعد 30 بعد 40 بعد 60 بعد 90 وبه همین منواله ولی توی درسای عمومی به این صورته که اول20 بعد 40 بعد 60 و به همین منواله

----------


## gole yas

ی منبع معرفی کنید که بشه مشکلات را از اون برطرف کرد  مهم اینکه من هیچ منبعی ندارم  یا پیدا نکردم که قشنگ توضیح داده باشه

----------


## _fatemeh_

> نمیدونم والا من باورت میشه ریاضی هرسه سال دبیرستانو افتادم شهریور؟؟؟ ولی تو کنکور امسال با خیلی سبز جامع تونستم ۴۰ بزنم تلاش کنی میتونی جبران کنی و ریاضیتو با یه کتاب قوی کنی


ببخشید میشه روش خوندنتون هم بگید ؟
منم خیلی سبز جامع چاپ 93 دارم ولی روش خوندنش رو بلد نیستم. یعنی اینکه درسنامه هاش خیلی خلاصه است و تستاش خیلی سخت .واسه کسی که ضعیفه همش باید پاسخنامه رو چک کنه .من که از 10 تا تستش 8 تاش غلط حل میکردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## miladinanloo

> ی منبع معرفی کنید که بشه مشکلات را از اون برطرف کرد  مهم اینکه من هیچ منبعی ندارم  یا پیدا نکردم که قشنگ توضیح داده باشه


اگه یه کتاب میخوای که محوریتش آموزش و درسنامه باشه ریاضیات پایه فار واسه شروع کار مناسبه

----------


## sahel.

بچه ها من شیوه ریاضی خوندن و بلد نیستم اصلا نمیدونم باید چکار کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟!البته نه برای تست و کنکور


منم پایه داغونی دارم همیشه بخاطر پایه ضعیف ریاضیم مشکل داشتم حالا که دانشگاه اومدم وضع بدتر شده  وایییییییییی

----------


## miladinanloo

> بچه ها من شیوه ریاضی خوندن و بلد نیستم اصلا نمیدونم باید چکار کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟!البته نه  برای  تست و کنکور


از مباحث ساده مثله دنباله ها و فرمول های ابتدایی مثلثات بخون تست بزن تا کم کم به درگیر شدن با تستای ریاضی عادت کنی.
ریاضی درس دیر بازده هستش پس تو اوایل اگه خوندی نتیجه نگرفتی عادیه باید اونقد تست حل کرد تا تجربه کسب کنی

----------


## Mr Sky

> بچه ها من شیوه ریاضی خوندن و بلد نیستم اصلا نمیدونم باید چکار کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟!البته نه برای تست و کنکور
> 
> 
> منم پایه داغونی دارم همیشه بخاطر پایه ضعیف ریاضیم مشکل داشتم حالا که دانشگاه اومدم وضع بدتر شده  وایییییییییی


سعی کن از ریاضی خوندن خسته نشی و با علاقه بخونی.....و نکته مهم تر اینکه یک شبه به سطح خوبی تو ریاضی نمیسه رسید.تقریبا مثل ورزش کشتی میمونه .باید مهارت به دست بیاری

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بچه ها من شیوه ریاضی خوندن و بلد نیستم اصلا نمیدونم باید چکار کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟!البته نه برای تست و کنکور
> 
> 
> منم پایه داغونی دارم همیشه بخاطر پایه ضعیف ریاضیم مشکل داشتم حالا که دانشگاه اومدم وضع بدتر شده  وایییییییییی


اول باید بگید که تو کجا مشکل دارین؟ مثلاً تو مثلثات؟! تو حد و مشتق؟! تو اتحادها؟! تو تقسیم؟! معادله؟!
رمز موفقیت تو ریاضی ==>> تمرین و تکرار بسیار!
مطمئن باشین که کسی ریاضیش ذاتاً قوی نیس! هر کی ریاضیش خوبه تمرین زیاد کرده!

----------


## miladinanloo

> سعی کن از ریاضی خوندن خسته نشی و با علاقه بخونی.....و نکته مهم تر اینکه یک شبه به سطح خوبی تو ریاضی نمیسه رسید.تقریبا مثل ورزش کشتی میمونه .باید مهارت به دست بیاری


عجب تفاهمی داریم ما 😀

----------


## sahel.

> اول باید بگید که تو کجا مشکل دارین؟ مثلاً تو مثلثات؟! تو حد و مشتق؟! تو اتحادها؟! تو تقسیم؟! معادله؟!
> رمز موفقیت تو ریاضی ==>> تمرین و تکرار بسیار!
> مطمئن باشین که کسی ریاضیش ذاتاً قوی نیس! هر کی ریاضیش خوبه تمرین زیاد کرده!






> سعی کن از ریاضی خوندن خسته نشی و با علاقه بخونی.....و نکته مهم تر اینکه یک شبه به سطح خوبی تو ریاضی نمیسه رسید.تقریبا مثل ورزش کشتی میمونه .باید مهارت به دست بیاری




ممنونم از پاسختون ولی مشکل من اینه که  نمیدونم باید به چه روشی اصلا بخونم مثلا نمیدونم باید  مطالب و مباحث و بخونم بعد برم سراغ تمرین یا همون موقع تمرین کنم ...بعد وقتی میخوام همراه خوندن تمرین حل کنم اینقد کند پیش میرم که شاید یه  سوال و سه چهار ساعت حل کردنش طول بکشه هم وقت کم میارم هم وافعا کسل کننده س هم اینکه دیگه تموم نمیشه تا حالا نشده که برا امتحاناتم یه دور کامل بخونم

----------


## magicboy

> ممنونم از پاسختون ولی مشکل من اینه که  نمیدونم باید به چه روشی اصلا بخونم مثلا نمیدونم باید  مطالب و مباحث و بخونم بعد برم سراغ تمرین یا همون موقع تمرین کنم ...بعد وقتی میخوام همراه خوندن تمرین حل کنم اینقد کند پیش میرم که شاید یه  سوال و سه چهار ساعت حل کردنش طول بکشه هم وقت کم میارم هم وافعا کسل کننده س هم اینکه دیگه تموم نمیشه تا حالا نشده که برا امتحاناتم یه دور کامل بخونم


من ریاضیم عالی نیست ولی تو این مدت خیلی پیشرفت کردم
یکی از دلایلش دی وی دی بود و مهم ترین دلیل این کتاب :


البته چاپ قدیمش!
به ترتیب : کتاب درسی  . dvd . پرسمان (درسنامه مفهومی ساده + سوالات تشریحی از ساده به سخت) . خیلی سبز
قبلا با خیلی سبز و ریاضی کلا مشکل داشتم خداروشکر خیلی بهتر شده
بازم میگم ادعایی تو ریاضی و فیزیک ندارم چون پارسال خیلی بد زدم اگه هرکدومو سی میزدم الان رشته ی مورد علاقمو قبول شده بودم
ولی الان که شروع کردم حس میکنم ریاضی  (یا فیزیک) مثل یه قصر تاریک میمونه وقتی شروع به خوندن میکنی یعنی از در قصر وارد میشی همه جا تاریکه کم کم بعضی چیزا رو لمس میکنی  و جاشونو با ازمونو خطا یاد میگیری وسط راه میگی تو این تاریکی از کجا چیزای قبلی رو پیدا کنم 
این یه استرسه زود گذره چون وقتی به اخر قصر رسیدی(تسلط نسبی خوب) یه کلید هست که چراغ قصر رو  روشن میکنه و تمام چیزایی رو که قبلا تو تاریکی دیدی رو میتونی واضح ببینی 
فقط کافیه تو تاریکی نا امید نشی  و کتابو نبندی!

----------


## gole yas

> من ریاضیم عالی نیست ولی تو این مدت خیلی پیشرفت کردم
> یکی از دلایلش دی وی دی بود و مهم ترین دلیل این کتاب :
> 
> 
> البته چاپ قدیمش!
> به ترتیب : کتاب درسی  . dvd . پرسمان (درسنامه مفهومی ساده + سوالات تشریحی از ساده به سخت) . خیلی سبز
> قبلا با خیلی سبز و ریاضی کلا مشکل داشتم خداروشکر خیلی بهتر شده
> بازم میگم ادعایی تو ریاضی و فیزیک ندارم چون پارسال خیلی بد زدم اگه هرکدومو سی میزدم الان رشته ی مورد علاقمو قبول شده بودم
> ولی الان که شروع کردم حس میکنم ریاضی  (یا فیزیک) مثل یه قصر تاریک میمونه وقتی شروع به خوندن میکنی یعنی از در قصر وارد میشی همه جا تاریکه کم کم بعضی چیزا رو لمس میکنی  و جاشونو با ازمونو خطا یاد میگیری وسط راه میگی تو این تاریکی از کجا چیزای قبلی رو پیدا کنم 
> ...


کدوم دی وی دی؟

----------


## magicboy

منتظری یا افباجفتش عالیه

----------


## fateme.sajjadi

دوستان از دبیرستان که گذشت 
اگر کسی میدونه ریاضی دانشگاه چجوریه چجور باید بخونیش ممنون میشم 
کتاب ریاضات و امار مقداتی هست کتابمون

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> دوستان از دبیرستان که گذشت 
> اگر کسی میدونه ریاضی دانشگاه چجوریه چجور باید بخونیش ممنون میشم 
> کتاب ریاضات و امار مقداتی هست کتابمون



روز هجران و شب فرقت یار آخر شد

زدم این فال و گذشت اختر و کار آخر شد

آن پریشانی شب‌های دراز و غم دل

همه در سایه گیسوی نگار آخر شد



.........................

دیگه تموم شد خانوم ...  :Yahoo (1): 

ریاضی دانشگاه کجا  :Yahoo (20): 
ریاضی کنکور کجا  :Yahoo (21): 

همراه با درس و کلاس استاد پیش بری و تمریناشو حل کنی، نمرتو گرفتی !!

بزار یه چند واحد برداری خود شما قشنگ متوجه تفاوتاشون میشی === > ریاضی دانشگاه، به خصوص واسه اونایی که درسای تخصصی شون نیست، بیشتر شبیه یه چی مثل «هلو بپر تو گلو» هستش !!

موفق باشی ..

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام دوستان کسی که خیلی ریاضیات ضعیف داره  منظورم از پایه هستش  چه راه های را پیشنهاد میکنید


چند وقت پیش رفته بودم کلاس زبان یکی از آشناهااااا.....اونجا ایشون دربازه ی یکی از مشکلات دانش اموزان گفت....گفت طرف میاد میگه من عربیو هر چی میخونم یاد نمیگیرم....اصن پایم ضعیفه.....ایشون میگفتم ایا این دانش اموز رفته عربی راهنمایی رو براش یه هفته وقت بذاره و بخونه و دیگه راحت شه؟مسلما نه...این دانش اموزا دنبال معجزن...سعی میکنن پولهای قلمبه بدن به مدرسای کنکور و یا کتابهای انچنانی  و یا دی وی دیای انچنانی بگیرن تا مشکلشون حل شه...آخر سر هم حل نمیشه و تو کنکور گریبان گیر میشه....ببینید شما توی ریاضی مشکل دارین و ضعیف هستید....از الان ب مدت یچند روز کل ریاضی رو رها کنید و خیلی خوب و مفهومی ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو بخونید...بذارین مشکلات پایه ایتون حل شه...بعدشم یه کتاب کمک اموزشی خوب مث خیلی سبز بگیرین(اگه پول داشتین پک 15و16 ریاضی تجربی منتظری هم عالیه....اول خیلی سبز رو بخون و بعد برو و دی وی دی رو ببین)و باهاش پیش برین.....


مشکل دیگه میتونه راجبه روش خوندن ریاضی شما باشه...به یاد داشته باشید ریاضی و فیزیک و دیگر دروس محاسباتی رو باید به روش خاصی خوند....هنگام خوندن این دروس حتما چرک نویس همراتون باشه...هر چی رو که میخونید روی چرک نویس تمرین کنید...همراه با خوندن تعداد مثال های اموزشی زیادی حل کنید...سعی کنید اول خودتون سوالو حل کنید و اگه نتونستین  به راه حل نگاه کنید و یکبار دیگه خودتون حلش کنید...خوندن کتاب درسی و حل تمرینات کتاب هم فراموش نشه....هر مطلبی رو که میخونید بدون دلیل و اثبات قبول نکنید....به جای اینکه اثباتشو حفظ کنید سعی داشته باشید اثباتشو یاد بگیرید...

ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mkh-ana

> چند وقت پیش رفته بودم کلاس زبان یکی از آشناهااااا.....اونجا ایشون دربازه ی یکی از مشکلات دانش اموزان گفت....گفت طرف میاد میگه من عربیو هر چی میخونم یاد نمیگیرم....اصن پایم ضعیفه.....ایشون میگفتم ایا این دانش اموز رفته عربی راهنمایی رو براش یه هفته وقت بذاره و بخونه و دیگه راحت شه؟مسلما نه...این دانش اموزا دنبال معجزن...سعی میکنن پولهای قلمبه بدن به مدرسای کنکور و یا کتابهای انچنانی  و یا دی وی دیای انچنانی بگیرن تا مشکلشون حل شه...آخر سر هم حل نمیشه و تو کنکور گریبان گیر میشه....ببینید شما توی ریاضی مشکل دارین و ضعیف هستید....از الان ب مدت یچند روز کل ریاضی رو رها کنید و خیلی خوب و مفهومی ریاضی اول دبیرستان رو بخونید...بذارین مشکلات پایه ایتون حل شه...بعدشم یه کتاب کمک اموزشی خوب مث خیلی سبز بگیرین(اگه پول داشتین پک 15و16 ریاضی تجربی منتظری هم عالیه....اول خیلی سبز رو بخون و بعد برو و دی وی دی رو ببین)و باهاش پیش برین.....
> 
> 
> مشکل دیگه میتونه راجبه روش خوندن ریاضی شما باشه...به یاد داشته باشید ریاضی و فیزیک و دیگر دروس محاسباتی رو باید به روش خاصی خوند....هنگام خوندن این دروس حتما چرک نویس همراتون باشه...هر چی رو که میخونید روی چرک نویس تمرین کنید...همراه با خوندن تعداد مثال های اموزشی زیادی حل کنید...سعی کنید اول خودتون سوالو حل کنید و اگه نتونستین  به راه حل نگاه کنید و یکبار دیگه خودتون حلش کنید...خوندن کتاب درسی و حل تمرینات کتاب هم فراموش نشه....هر مطلبی رو که میخونید بدون دلیل و اثبات قبول نکنید....به جای اینکه اثباتشو حفظ کنید سعی داشته باشید اثباتشو یاد بگیرید...
> 
> ممنون


کاملا موافقم


اشتباه اکثر داوطلبا اینه که سوال رو حفط میکنن و راه حل رو سریع میبینن.

بچه ها باید با سوال سر کله بزنن و فکر کنن بعدش برن سراغ جواب که متاسفانه اکثرا این کارو نمیکنن

----------


## katayo0n

اگه سال سوم بودین و وقت زیادی داشتین من پیشنهاد خوندن کتاب حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال لیتهلد 
(لوئیس لیتهلد) رو میدادم
برای شروع و فهم از پایه واقعا عالیه
اما خیلی وقت گیره....
دوجلد هر کدوم 1000 صفحه، بدون پاسخ تشریحی
دو جلد 1200 صفحه ای هم پاسخ هاشه
اما واقعا کتاب عالیه


فرستاده شده از SM-G313Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## shahrzad0098

چجوری با خیلی سبز جامع زدی چهل من سه سال دبیرستان معلم نداشتم

----------

